# Tooled Crown Top?



## slugplate (Jan 13, 2020)

I found this digging the other day and just cleaned it late last night. It's a Jacob Onuschak from Northampton, PA. Strangely, the seam ends about 3/4" from the lip, twist marks on the neck, and tool marks around the neck by the lip. Pardon my ignorance because I've never found one, but do you have some sort of time frame for this kind of manufacturing.


----------



## FloridaDigger (Jan 13, 2020)

Very pretty bottle! Being that it is a crown top; ...it would be dated after 1892. But my guess on your bottle would be after 1910? range; ...possible as early as 1907-1908.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jan 13, 2020)

Yup, you can find early crown tops that were blown with the lip tooled.   It's probably pre-abm, so earlier than 1905, but you'd know more if someone could give you info on the brewer.

Jim G


----------



## sandchip (Jan 13, 2020)

Depending on when he was in business, I'd say 1890-1910.  It is hand blown into a full height mold.  Nice bottle with nice color!


----------



## slugplate (Jan 13, 2020)

saratogadriver said:


> Yup, you can find early crown tops that were blown with the lip tooled.   It's probably pre-abm, so earlier than 1905, but you'd know more if someone could give you info on the brewer.
> 
> Jim G


I think it's an 8oz soda. Very heavy glass too.


----------



## slugplate (Jan 13, 2020)

saratogadriver said:


> Yup, you can find early crown tops that were blown with the lip tooled.   It's probably pre-abm, so earlier than 1905, but you'd know more if someone could give you info on the brewer.
> 
> Jim G





FloridaDigger said:


> Very pretty bottle! Being that it is a crown top; ...it would be dated after 1892. But my guess on your bottle would be after 1910? range; ...possible as early as 1907-1908.


The time frame of prior to 1910 makes sense. I found a blob beer in that area too.


----------



## Screwtop (Jan 13, 2020)

A beautiful piece of glass for sure, I agree with Sandchips opinion.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Jan 13, 2020)

Your bottle reminds me a lot of a soda that I have. It has similar seams like that. And for you to find a bottle in the wild like that is very  impressive! I date it as post 1906 but still early 1900's. 



This site helps a lot with dating bottles:




__





						North American Soda & Beer Bottles - Date Glass & Pottery Bottles
					

This site offers a history of North American antique soda and beer bottles.  Within you will be able to date your old soda and beer bottles based on shape, color, base style, lips, and closures.




					www.sodasandbeers.com


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 13, 2020)

The earliest crowntop I've seen is a 1898 quart I got from Michigan. Not to many crowntops being used prior to 1898 in my opinion. Even though the automated bottle machine came out in 1903 (I think it was) there was a Transition period that sometimes took many years. I'm going to guess this bottle dates roughly 1900-1910. Could be older or newer but these dates most likely. Just my opinion. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 15, 2020)

My Buddy Ron Fowler suggested you check this site out. LEON.







__





						Soda & Mineral Water
					





					sha.org


----------

